# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Pitsos] Πρόβλημα με φουρνο

## manolo

Καλημέρα σας,

το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι με μια εντοιχιζόμενη κουζίνα PITSOS Thermo και συγκεκριμένα με το φούρνο της. Όταν βάλουμε σε λειτουργία το φούρνο, είτε σχεδόν αμέσως, είτε μετά από λίγα λεπτά αρχίζει να ακούγεται θόρυβος από το εσωτερικό της, κάπως περίπου όπως τα χαλασμένα fans σε υπολογιστές. Πιθανολογώ ότι μπορεί να είναι κάποιο τέτοιο fan αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Καμμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## konman

Ο ανεμιστηρας του αεροθερμου.

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Είναι εύκολη η πρόσβαση στο εξάρτημα ή θα πρέπει να τον βγάλω όλο το φούρνο έξω και να τον ανοίξω τελείως;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι σχετικά εύκολο , εξαρτάτε και αν έχει τυχόν σκουριασμένες βίδες και σε ταλαιπωρήσουν αυτές. 

Για αρχή εμπρός στην πρόσοψη και στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου , κανονικά θα πρέπει να έχει ένα καπάκι και το στηρίζουν κάποιες βίδες , θα ανοίξεις το καπάκι , και μέσα θα δεις την φτερωτή του ανεμιστήρα . Κούνα με το χέρι τον ανεμιστήρα πάνω κάτω για να αντιληφθείς και να καταλάβεις αν είναι μπόσικα τα κουζινέτα .

Αν είναι μπόσικα . θα πρέπει να ξεβιδώσεις την βίδα που κρατάει τα πτερύγια του ανεμιστήρα , και για να βγει και το μοτέρ που είναι από πίσω και (εκτός) του φούρνου. και επίσης βιδωμένο από την πίσω πλευρά του φούρνου ...(εννοείται θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις το πίσω καπάκι της κουζίνας ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ να έχεις κλείσει το ρεύμα ) 
Εξέτασε το μοτέρ για μπόσικα , ή απλός να θέλει λίγο λαδάκι ακριβώς πάνω στα κουζινέτα , εκτός και είναι κατεστραμμένα τα κουζινέτα οπότε το αντικαθιστάς όλο.

----------


## konman

Σωστα τα λεει ο Πετρος.

Κοιτα να βρεις φτερωτη ανοξειδωτη γιατι η εταιρια εχει
γαλβανιζε μεταλλο και δεν αντεχει πανω απο 3 χρονια συνηθως.

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις. Όταν ευκαιρήσω θα τον κατεβάσω από τη βάση του να τον λύσω, γιατί θέλει και κάποιο χρόνο λόγω βάρους και των διάφορων βιδών που πρέπει να βγουν, και θα σας ενημερώσω σχετικά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Προτού το κατεβάσεις από το εντοιχιζόμενο άνοιξε πρώτα το καπάκι στην πρόσοψη και ρίξε μια οπτική ματιά για μπόσικα ή σκουριασμένη φτερωτή , αν είναι μόνο η φτερωτή την αλλάζεις χωρίς να το κατεβάσεις.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
όντως άλλαξα τη φτερωτή και το πρόβλημα λυθηκε. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## kolossos

Καλημερα, 
εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα με εναν Siemens εντοιχισμενο. 
Εβγαλα το καλυμμα με τις 4 βιδες απο μπροστα και βρηκα οτι η φτερωτη στο κεντρο της ειχε σαπισει, και κρεμασε. 
Στο αξονακι εχει ενα μακρυ παξιμαδι μαλλον μπρουτζινο, εξαγωνο των 10χλ. 
Το αξονακι ειναι γυρω στα 6χλ, και ΔΕΝ φαινετα να ειναι τυπυ D. 

Πως θα ξεβιδωσω αυτο το παξιμαδι, γιατι δεν βλεπω απο που να κρατησω "κοντρα" για να σταθεροποιησω τον αξονα του μοτερ!

Edit: Μηπως ειναι αριστεροστροφο πάσο???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το αξονακι ειναι γυρω στα 6χλ, και ΔΕΝ φαινετα να ειναι τυπυ D.


Τύπος D είναι μόνο στην άκρη ακριβώς στην βίδα 




> Πως θα ξεβιδωσω αυτο το παξιμαδι, γιατι δεν βλεπω απο που να κρατησω "κοντρα" για να σταθεροποιησω τον αξονα του μοτερ!


Αν βάλεις μια παλιά πετσέτα και όσο μπορείς να κουλουριάσεις την φτερωτή την πατάς σταθερά για να μην γυρίζει και ξεβιδώνεις .
Νομίζω κανονική βίδα είναι (προς τα δεξιά βιδώνεις και αριστερά ξεβιδώνεις) .. το ρεύμα κλειστό σε τέτοιες εργασίες

----------


## kolossos

Ναι, εχεις δικιο ειναι τυπου D. 
Δυστυχως δεν υπηρχε σωμα απο τη φτερωτη και τελικα εβγαλα το μοτερ απο πισω! 
Σημειωνω οτι το παξιμαδι ειναι αναποδο πασο (αριστεροστροφο). 

Εδω στην επαρχια που ειμαι, βρηκα μια παρομοια φτερωτη. 
Οι διαφορες ηταν στο υψος των φτερων, που ευτυχως τελικα εκανε και δεν εβρισκε στο καλυμμα, καθως και η τρυπα του αξονα. 
Παροτι η τρυπα ηταν τυπου D, δεν εμπαινε συρταρωτα διοτι ηταν μικροτερη για δεκατα. 
Περιστρεφοντας την αριστεροστροφα, περασε μεσα μεχρι την αφαλεια ω. 

Για την ωρα δουλευει χωρις προβλημα. 
Ελπιζω να βοηθησει κι αλλους μελλοντικα. 
@Κυριακίδης, ευχαριστω για το μηνυμα σου.

----------

